# Grésillement haut-parleur iMac G5



## dubost (22 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour !

J'espérai vraiment ne plus avoir à venir poster des questions ici, mais le destin n'est manifestement pas de cet avis   

Depuis ce WE, à deux reprises, j'ai assisté à un phénomène inexpliqué (...) : d'un seul coup, sans raison particulière, les haut-parleurs de mon iMac G5 se mettent à cracher un bruit (un "pshhhhhhhhh") uniforme, assez fort, semblable à celui que l'on pourrait entendre sur une télé lorsqu'il y a un écran neige (cf la pub T-gel Neutrogena).

Si j'augmente le volume (via les touches du clavier), ce bruit augmente, si je baisse le volume, le bruit baisse également. Je n'ai aucun moyen de le stopper mis à part redémarrer l'ordinateur  

Est-ce un problème matériel ou système ??? (Mac OS X.3.5)

Pour info, j'ai récemment du changer le midplane en raison d'une mauvaise réception de l'antenne Airport. J'espère que ce n'est pas ce nouveau midplane qui est déffectueux :mouais:

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer !


----------



## lel (22 Novembre 2004)

et si tu passais en 10.3.6 pour essayer ? 

A+
Max


----------



## SadChief (22 Novembre 2004)

C'est mon premier message sur votre Forum (en tant que futur switcheur), et mes salutations les plus cordiales à tous!! Ca fait vraiment plaisir d'être parmi vous!!

 Bon, avant de me décider sur un modèle, j'essaye de suivre les différents threads pour me faire une idée.

 Ce grésillement est peut-être dû à ce l'on appelle "la microphonie", qui est un emballement  entre le microphone, d'un côté, et les hauts-parleurs, de l'autre. Ce phénomène est assez répandu lorsque ces derniers sont placés trop près du micro. Il peut être aussi enclenché par la fréquence de résonance mécanique de tout l'ensemble, fréquence qui est d'autant plus basse que les dimensions physiques du truc sont grandes). Voilà pourquoi sur un portable c'est très rare, voire inexistant (pièces mécaniques-boîtier-de dimensions réduites).
 En re-démarrant la machine, la vitesse des ventilos change, ce qui a pour résultat de "sortir" l'ordi de ce cycle infernal dû à cette résonance mécanique.

 Je ne connais pas (encore) le layout interne du G5; est-ce la conception mécanique de l'imac G5?? Je ne suis pas sûr non plus. On verra.

 IMHO.

 SadChief


----------



## SadChief (22 Novembre 2004)

J'ai oublié de vous demander d'excuser mes éventuelles (?) fautes de français que quelqu'un venant "de l'extérieur" de votre belle langue peut facilement commettre...

 Amitiés!

 SadChief


----------



## dubost (22 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour cette explication... Je ne sais pas si elle peut expliquer mon problème mais ça a le mérite de proposer une piste !   

Je serai curieux de savoir si d'autres personnes ont déjà eu ce genre de manifestation sur leur Mac ???


----------



## lel (22 Novembre 2004)

as tu essaye de passer en 10.3.6 pour voir si ton probleme est toujours persistant ou si ce probleme disparait ?

Pour cela,

Pomme -> Mise a jour de logiciels 

A+
Max


----------



## dubost (22 Novembre 2004)

J'étais un peu réticent à faire la mise à jour afin de ne pas essuyer les plâtres... Mais c'est vrai que depuis le temps, sachant qu'il n'y a pas eu de souci majeur, je devrais la faire. :rose:


----------



## lel (22 Novembre 2004)

ben voui  et peut etre que ca refonctionnera apres 

A+
Max


----------



## Yip (23 Novembre 2004)

En tous cas merci à Sadchief pour son intervention   

bienvenue sur les forums MacG   

et bonne idée de bientôt switcher


----------



## SadChief (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

C'est un utilisateur sur le forum Apple qui décrit ce qui semble confirmer que le problème soit lié à l'entrée en résonance mécanique de l'ensemble:

"I was intrigued by the suggestion of putting tape on the grill. I put my fingers in a couple of spots on the grill and the noise diminished. I then tried cupping my hands together and gripping the front of the computer with the base of my palms and the back of the computer with my fingers, without actually touching the grill. If I get my hands positioned correctly, the buzz goes away and I hear a quiet white noise from a fan."

Une cloche qui résonne (ou un verre tapé avec un couvert) arrêtent de sonner si on les fait sortir de résonance en les serrant fermement avec les doigts.

Le fil de discussion est ici. 

Le message est de Wayne Richter (l'avant-dernier du fil en ce moment)


----------

